# Ok let's make it clear : Biggest ascension of all times post puberty?



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that. 

Me 3 years ago : 



Me now : 


And from now on, if anyone wants a full ascension path i make consultations. Ascension is possible. I'm the proof. Take your advices from the best one in that matter, nothing less.

@Blackgymmax @averagejoe @Racky @5ft1 @Niko69 @Leo69 @pneumocystosis @the BULL @StrangerDanger @xxxxxxxxxxxxxx @FunkyMcMunky24


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 21, 2022)

You looked like those niggas who run kebab carts in NYC 3 years ago


----------



## FunkyMcMunky24 (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



Insane transformation tbh, doesn't even look like the same person


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Oct 21, 2022)

I dmd you please help 🥺


----------



## 190cm90kg (Oct 21, 2022)

unhinged dethnik rapist to high elo grindrcel


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



Okndude how did you ascend so hard tell me every step I need to replicate this


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 21, 2022)

crazy transformation icl


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 21, 2022)

No "softmaxxing" for my jaw width  in 2022 it's Eppley or nothing, fr fr


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 21, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> I dmd you please help 🥺


He's legit I paid him 60 Andi ascended he helps.woth everything


----------



## Iasacrko (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 21, 2022)

Iasacrko said:


>



He can but your gonna have to pay up I paid for my Ascension it's cheap and worth it


----------



## Iasacrko (Oct 21, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> He can but your gonna have to pay up I paid for my Ascension it's cheap and worth it


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 21, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> He can but your gonna have to pay up I paid for my Ascension it's cheap and worth it


>it's cheap


SunniMogger said:


> He's legit I paid him 60


60 USD is almost 1/3 of a minimum salary in Brazil


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Oct 21, 2022)

45 year old Uber driver to 20 year old son of wealthy oil tycoon


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 21, 2022)

Iasacrko said:


>



No not his agent and greycels.are shit at.ratings 
Streefe has perfect Ascension plan only for ten dollars


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 21, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> >it's cheap
> 
> 60 USD is almost 1/3 of a minimum salary in Brazil


I talked with him ten bucks


----------



## 190cm90kg (Oct 21, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> You looked like those niggas who run kebab carts in NYC 3 years ago


u kno halal boyz?


----------



## Iasacrko (Oct 21, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> No not his agent and greycels.are shit at.ratings
> Streefe has perfect Ascension plan only for ten dollars


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 21, 2022)

Bro I need to get stroma and rhino asap to ascend this hard how did u jump 2 psl up wtf


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 21, 2022)

you look lean


----------



## justshower (Oct 21, 2022)

So this is really a very big transformation, you look like a completely different person now. If you had only shown me the upper picture, I would have recommended losing weight first, of course, so that you become an ltn, but you would have exceeded all expectations on my part with the result.

I think for many users this transformation should serve as an example, that even in such severe cases it is possible to become a MTN or even a HTN (95 percentile) and you still have a lot of potential with further weight loss.

Everyone should start here with the basics, lose weight/gymmax, skin care, (white people only) tanning, good style/hairstyle, etc Everything else is a bonus and should only be done afterwards.


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 21, 2022)

Iasacrko said:


>



5 bucks take it or leave it I will pm you later to discuss fees


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 21, 2022)

190cm90kg said:


> u kno halal boyz?


Yup, I have the recipe for their chicken and rice. Make it every couple of days


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Oct 21, 2022)

Need to know age before and now


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

dieavirgin said:


> Need to know age before and now


21, now 24


----------



## krisal (Oct 21, 2022)

Make an ascension guide like @Lars 








LARSANOVAMAXX MEGA THREAD


Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad 1 year ago: \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/ most recent photos (july 2020): some photos during looksmax journey: chronical order (1...




looksmax.org


----------



## Iasacrko (Oct 21, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> 5 bucks take it or leave it I will pm you later to discuss fees


Is he a billionaire to hire u to negotiate for him OR ARE U SCAMMING ME


----------



## SunniMogger (Oct 21, 2022)

Iasacrko said:


> Is he a billionaire to hire u to negotiate for him OR ARE U SCAMMING ME


No scam


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



You ascended me 😍


----------



## sytyl (Oct 21, 2022)

dieavirgin said:


> Need to know age before and now


24, 24


----------



## Cigarette (Oct 21, 2022)

thats not the same person damn. literally from shitskin to chad crazy


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



btw you werent a subhuman just average looking
i dont think you can ascend to good looking from a subhuman base


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

Cigarette said:


> thats not the same person damn. literally from shitskin to chad crazy


I can ascend anyone, at least to decent looking. If people are willing to pay scammers who are ugly and know nothing like wheat waffles and such 50 bucks for a rating they can sure pay for consultations from someone who proved his grind. And that is because the whole path of ascension process requires extreme help from my end and insight. I can't do that for free all my day. If people are willing to pay 20k on implants they can surely ask for the best taylored advices from somone who knows.


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 21, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> I talked with him ten bucks


----------



## Cigarette (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I can ascend anyone, at least to decent looking. If people are willing to pay scammers who are ugly and know nothing like wheat waffles and such 50 bucks for a rating they can sure pay for consultations from someone who proved his grind. And that is because the whole path of ascension process requires extreme help from my end and insight. I can't do that for free all my day.


i already ascended with softmaxxing too but if i were u i'd drop everything that u did for everybody to see because niggas in here need help


----------



## krisal (Oct 21, 2022)

Your skin lightened alot too. Should be Lifefuel for ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

Cigarette said:


> i already ascended with softmaxxing too but if i were u i'd drop everything that u did for everybody to see because niggas in here need help


It's a case by case help and its pages and hours of dicussions long to determine what will ascend you. All the general advices are on the forum but this is not what will ascend you case by case.


----------



## Makeyousit (Oct 21, 2022)

lost weight + trimmed + different lighting/angle = nothing crazy


----------



## sub5inchcel (Oct 21, 2022)

wow beard fullness improved alot


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> btw you werent a subhuman just average looking
> i dont think you can ascend to good looking from a subhuman base


Let's be real. He was an ugly deathnik with zero SMV. 

This isn't just softmaxxing. This is something else. Even my faceapp morphs don't ascend me like this.


----------



## FunkyMcMunky24 (Oct 21, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> btw you werent a subhuman just average looking
> i dont think you can ascend to good looking from a subhuman base


Agreed


----------



## FunkyMcMunky24 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Let's be real. He was an ugly deathnik with zero SMV.
> 
> This isn't just softmaxxing. This is something else. Even my faceapp morphs don't ascend me like this.


You can see his bones, good eye support, and thick brows in the before tbh.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

@StreegeReturn your case is kinda like Salludon. Like him, you just had lots of changes in your 20s. It's a one in a million case.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

FunkyMcMunky24 said:


> You can see his bones, good eye support, and thick brows in the before tbh.


If saw his before, I'd tell him it would be over for him based on looks. 

People here can't take a transformation like this as 'inspiration'.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> @StreegeReturn your case is kinda like Salludon. Like him, he just had lots of changes in his 20s. It's a one in a million case.


I wished it was. 
I ascended every single feature on my face by my own grind. 
And anyone who pays for my service will ascend or get reimbursed. Already a decent amount have ascended both for free and some paid and same ascension.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I wished it was.
> I ascended every single feature on my face by my own grind.
> And anyone who pays for my service will ascend or get reimbursed. Already a decent amount have ascended both for free and some paid and same ascension.


Are you sure this isn't just a bad pic of you before?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Are you sure this isn't just a bad pic of you before?


No i have plenty of pics from that time. Its what going from knowing nothing about looksmaxx, to be an expert in it does given your base is average obviously you won't ascend as much if you're truecel but will still ascend with me. I can promise you that.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> @StreegeReturn your case is kinda like Salludon. Like him, you just had lots of changes in your 20s. It's a one in a million case.


cope salludon had surgery


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Oct 21, 2022)

you look like my friend in before


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Oct 21, 2022)

bro is majestic


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> cope salludon had surgery


IDK dude. Basically, I can't explain transformations like this.

All I know, a change of this magnitude is not realistic for most. 99% of people here are not gonna get 99+ likes a day on tinder in an hour.


----------



## Gymcel2006 (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



Holy Shit.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 21, 2022)

sytyl said:


> 24, 24


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

This is prolly the biggest transformation I have seen on here. You ascended even more than salludon or amnesia and we can't be so sure about what they look like cause they fraud too much.


----------



## pur3e (Oct 21, 2022)

wearing contacts?

and what made ur skin a little lighter


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I wished it was.
> I ascended every single feature on my face by my own grind.
> And anyone who pays for my service will ascend or get reimbursed. Already a decent amount have ascended both for free and some paid and same ascension.


You have a fiverr?


----------



## Winnetou (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## FunkyMcMunky24 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> IDK dude. Basically, I can't explain transformations like this.
> 
> All I know, a change of this magnitude is not realistic for most. 99% of people here are not gonna get 99+ likes a day on tinder in an hour.


Because he was already robust tbh, look closely you can see his zygos taper even at like 25% bodyfat


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

FunkyMcMunky24 said:


> Because he was already robust tbh, look closely you can see his zygos taper even at like 25% bodyfat


I agree. But he looked like a deathnic kebab seller before and now looks like an ethnic arab prince.


----------



## FunkyMcMunky24 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I agree. But he looked like a deathnic kebab seller before and now looks like an ethnic arab prince.


Well the difference between a robust ogre and a robust Chad is skin quality and collagen barring some soft tissue DEFORMITIES imo.


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 21, 2022)

Very nice, impressive. I am glad it worked out for you. Now focus on ascending your mind because you're getting heckled by random people non-stop and it's not affecting you good.

How much did you weigh in that before pic? Looks like a passport photo, would be nice to see some more pre-ascension photographs.


----------



## Beastimmung (Oct 21, 2022)

JFL at this scammer trying to convice you that he found some kind of secrets that no one knows and everyone eats it up lol


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

FunkyMcMunky24 said:


> Well the difference between a robust ogre and a robust Chad is skin quality and collagen barring some soft tissue DEFORMITIES imo.


He still should not be giving false hope to people on here. There is only so much you can do.

I have seen people here do everything he has and get every single surgery under the sun and still have zero SMV. 

He got lucky somehow basically. There isn't anything high IQ about his approach towards looksmaxxing.


----------



## Winnetou (Oct 21, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> JFL at this scammer trying to convice you that he found some kind of secrets that no one knows and everyone eats it up lol


Cope I took his course and now I'm white.


----------



## babouchelelouche (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



Lets book that consultation kurdish brother


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> JFL at this scammer trying to convice you that he found some kind of secrets that no one knows and everyone eats it up lol


Nah. OP is a nice dude. He just wants to give people hope tbh.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

Winnetou said:


> Cope I took his course and now I'm white.


Yeah. I have too and now when I look in the mirror, I have insane blue hunter eyes, tall skull and cavill tier jaw.


----------



## Winnetou (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yeah. I have too and now when I look in the mirror, I have insane blue hunter eyes, tall skull and cavill tier jaw.


Ngl it's literally me.


----------



## Beastimmung (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. OP is a nice dude. He just wants to give people hope tbh.


Yeah I like him, but selling this shit for 50$ is clearly a scam.

Especially when hyping it up to ridiculous lenghts "muhh I concentrated hours of every single part of my face, this shit is so complicated and revolutionary"


----------



## FunkyMcMunky24 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He still should not be giving false hope to people on here. There is only so much you can do.
> 
> I have seen people here do everything he has and get every single surgery under the sun and still have zero SMV.
> 
> He got lucky somehow basically. There isn't anything high IQ about his approach towards looksmaxxing.


So I used to be a kickboxing and movement coach at American top team, and it's kind of the same situation here. Maybe the things he recommends aren't NEW HIGH IQ INSIGHTS, much like I didn't teach noobs anything besides how to throw jabs, straights, and not move like a retard.. the difference is living on the other side of experience, you get to guide people much better, and help them understand concepts how YOU understand them. You understand what it is brave a road of adversity, and that can give you teaching perspective most people do not have.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

FunkyMcMunky24 said:


> So I used to be a kickboxing and movement coach at American top team, and it's kind of the same situation here. Maybe the things he recommends aren't NEW HIGH IQ INSIGHTS, much like I didn't teach noobs anything besides how to throw jabs, straights, and not move like a retard.. the difference is living on the other side of experience, you get to guide people much better, and help them understand concepts how YOU understand them. You understand what it is brave a road of adversity, and that can give you teaching perspective most people do not have.


@StreegeReturn I am not shitting on you btw. I guess I just have a less optimistic perspective towards looksmaxxing.


----------



## Winnetou (Oct 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> @StreegeReturn I am not shitting on you btw. I guess I just have a less optimistic perspective towards looksmaxxing.


I can imagine the guy in the first pic saying the same thing. Pay him you incel piece of shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 21, 2022)

just have a 1 in 1000 chad face and start selling fake hope to currycels theory


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> just have a 1 in 1000 chad face and start selling fake hope to currycels theory


This dude.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> just have a 1 in 1000 chad face and start selling fake hope to currycels theory


I am not saying people here shouldn't try but there is a limit to what you can do.


----------



## pur3e (Oct 21, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> just have a 1 in 1000 chad face and start selling fake hope to currycels theory


his genetics aren’t 1 in 1000 he just had a bunch of surgery and softmaxxing


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

pur3e said:


> his genetics aren’t 1 in 1000 he just had a bunch of surgery and softmaxxing


So have others. But why are they not chads now?


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 21, 2022)

pur3e said:


> his genetics aren’t 1 in 1000 he just had a bunch of surgery and softmaxxing


alright bruv, lets see if the people that pay him will get results even close to his lol.

im not trying to say he didn’t deserve it and there was no merit, but truth is that calling himself the best and the biggest looksmaxxer when he is 20% bf is just stupid. but people will believe it because of halo effect


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 21, 2022)

pur3e said:


> his genetics aren’t 1 in 1000 he just had a bunch of surgery and softmaxxing





Pakicel said:


> So have others. But why are they not chads now?


he only did one surgery i think


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> he only did one surgery i think


And it was prolly minor impact


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> he only did one surgery i think


Nigga, even my most Chad morphs don't ascend me like this. This is unreal.


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Oct 21, 2022)

One could see the mogger bones in the before picture akhi
Insane transformation, we have to actually meet and mog together in France


----------



## mightyravendark (Oct 21, 2022)

How did u manage to change ur race from pakistani cart runner to white model?


----------



## Deepmaxer (Oct 21, 2022)

hOW in the living shit you ascended ? What you did do?


----------



## mightyravendark (Oct 21, 2022)

My transformation age 5 to age 30


----------



## Manu le coq (Oct 21, 2022)

what did you do to your jaw?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

Deepmaxer said:


> hOW in the living shit you ascended ? What you did do?


Consult with me.


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

No, biggest ascension of all time is Jon-Erik Hexum post puberty. You are great, but not even close to Hexum, and I don't even know anyone that will even beat him or come close to him.

Hexum at 21:






Hexum at 24:


----------



## krisal (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> No, biggest ascension of all time is Jon-Erik Hexum post puberty. You are great, but not even close to Hexum, and I don't even know anyone that will even beat him or come close to him.
> 
> Hexum at 21:
> 
> ...


What do you think he did


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

krisal said:


> What do you think he did


Have a consulation with @StreegeReturn grandfather.


----------



## stevielake (Oct 21, 2022)

do you do ratings?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 21, 2022)

stevielake said:


> do you do ratings?


 i do always ratings + actual path of ascension. it's pointless to just rate. The results will talk for itself.


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> i do always ratings + actual path of ascension. it's pointless to just rate. The results will talk for itself.


Tell us what your grandfather did to make Hexum ascend to the best looking man of all time as he did a better job ascending Hexum than he did for you.


----------



## the BULL (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> Tell us what your grandfather did to make Hexum ascend to the best looking man of all time as he did a better job ascending Hexum than he did for you.


there is this secret stuff called chad genetics 
it's nice to give hope to indians but one can do only so much


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

the BULL said:


> there is this secret stuff called chad genetics
> it's nice to give hope to indians but one can do only so much


Agreed, as we know that you aren't in your prime yet. Give yourself 3 more years like Hexum and @StreegeReturn and you will ascend post puberty becoming the biggest mogger of all time due to your Chad genetics and presence.

There is hope. Just have a consulation with @StreegeReturn. You are missing out. This is a consultation of all time that is beyond life changing.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2022)

stevielake said:


> do you do ratings?


Get rated by him and you will grow 8 inches


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Manchild (Oct 21, 2022)

Damn Jesus looksmaxed hard


----------



## the BULL (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> Agreed, as we know that you aren't in your prime yet. Give yourself 3 more years like Hexum and @StreegeReturn and you will ascend post puberty becoming the biggest mogger of all time due to your Chad genetics and presence.
> 
> There is hope. Just have a consulation with @StreegeReturn. You are missing out. This is a consultation of all time that is beyond life changing.


imagine getting a streege + niko consultation 
from level 0 smurf to boss of the city in 1 day


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> No, biggest ascension of all time is Jon-Erik Hexum post puberty. You are great, but not even close to Hexum, and I don't even know anyone that will even beat him or come close to him.
> 
> Hexum at 21:
> 
> ...


He already looked insane retard


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

the BULL said:


> imagine getting a streege + niko consultation
> from level 0 smurf to boss of the city in 1 day


You will become the biggest mogger of the entire galaxy.

Galaxy looks combined with galaxy elo.


----------



## the BULL (Oct 21, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> He already looked insane retard


losing babyfat made him more angular


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

the BULL said:


> losing babyfat made him more angular


He was already old asf though


----------



## the BULL (Oct 21, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> He was already old asf though


21 you can still have some babyfat


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



What did I do to make you such a jackass to me


----------



## StepbroMo (Oct 21, 2022)

this is the most insane post puberty transformation I've seen 
wallahi this is crazy


----------



## Racky (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> No, biggest ascension of all time is Jon-Erik Hexum post puberty. You are great, but not even close to Hexum, and I don't even know anyone that will even beat him or come close to him.
> 
> Hexum at 21:
> 
> ...





Leo69 said:


> Tell us what your grandfather did to make Hexum ascend to the best looking man of all time as he did a better job ascending Hexum than he did for you.


In most of those "past" pics of Hexum I have seen, it was in black&white and he had an unflattering hairstyle. He also seems a little more bloated.
So yeah it's not such an insane ascension.
He lost a bit of weight, he got a better hairstyle, and he took pictures in color which meant that we could now see his coloring.


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> He already looked insane retard


Lmao, he got rated average in that first photo objectively.


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

Racky said:


> In most of those "past" pics of Hexum I have seen, it was in black&white and he had an unflattering hairstyle. He also seems a little more bloated.
> So yeah it's not such an insane ascension.
> He lost a bit of weight, he got a better hairstyle, and he took pictures in color which meant that we could now see his coloring.


Yeah, he went from average guy in overall attractiveness objectively to the best looking man of all time. Keep coping.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> Lmao, he got rated average in that first photo objectively.


But think about why, also still no


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> But think about why, also still no


JUST FUCKING LOL IF YOU THINK HE WAS A MOGGER HERE.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> JUST FUCKING LOL IF YOU THINK HE WAS A MOGGER HERE.


Look at the picture you posted

Wow your low iq


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Look at the picture you posted
> 
> Wow your low iq


He was still average there lmao and got rated average when that was posted.


----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 21, 2022)

so u got a haircut, congratulations

@SunniMogger @sytyl @turkproducer


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> He was still average there lmao and got rated average when that was posted.


God your dumb


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> God your dumb


You are the one thinking Sean O'Pry mogs Hexum and apparently you are some kid. Go make some money online instead of wasting time on here like @Niko69 and me who make loads of money online. Oh wait, you can't cause you are too low IQ.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> You are the one thinking Sean O'Pry mogs Hexum and apparently you are some kid. Go make some money online instead of wasting time on here like @Niko69 and me. Oh wait, you can't cause you are too low IQ.



Dumbass

Look at my username


----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 21, 2022)

i joke streege, dont cry


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 21, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Dumbass
> 
> Look at my username


That username has nothing to be associated with Hexum like you said and completely dodged my response.


----------



## currylightskin (Oct 21, 2022)

Mashallah best transformation ever yakhi 😻😻😻😻😻🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (Oct 21, 2022)

Indeed miring. Just tagging @reallyuglyincel1 because that nigga won’t lose the weight and do the basic softmaxxes


----------



## Deleted member 1990 (Oct 21, 2022)

Btw @StreegeReturn did you get any surgery at all or all softmaxx, seems unbelievable tbh ngl


----------



## currylightskin (Oct 21, 2022)

Yakhi can you list what all you've done to achieve this result so far🤙🤙🤙??


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 21, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> That username has nothing to be associated with Hexum like you said and completely dodged my response.


Miren iq


----------



## litechadding (Oct 21, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...



Bro, PM me please for consultation


----------



## ilyess (Oct 21, 2022)

Damn dawg i wanna see


----------



## to be human (Oct 21, 2022)

where is the picture bhai @StreegeReturn


----------



## tbh af (Oct 21, 2022)

Fuckkkk did you remove the pics?


----------



## tbh af (Oct 21, 2022)

i cant pm you for some reason


----------



## Hoso (Oct 21, 2022)

fuck man I missed the pics


----------



## ascension (Oct 22, 2022)

The one day I'm away from this place and something interesting happens


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 22, 2022)

cant see the pics, its just a white screen? if youve rlly made such a transformation and can guide someone to similar results, i'll pay ngl OP. that is insane value if true. ltn to chad for just $60? attractive ppl make more money, better health, live longer etc, so if you can rlly guarantee that for $60? im down nigga


----------



## Moggie (Oct 22, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> JUST FUCKING LOL IF YOU THINK HE WAS A MOGGER HERE.


hairstyle pilled


----------



## brea (Oct 22, 2022)

Can’t see the pictures either and the worest isn’t even that, the guy himself got banned too wtf ?


----------



## datboijj (Oct 22, 2022)

brea said:


> Can’t see the pictures either and the worest isn’t even that, the guy himself got banned too wtf ?


idk i think he is just gas lighting himself


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Oct 22, 2022)

😨 Streege is gone


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 22, 2022)

brea said:


> Can’t see the pictures either and the worest isn’t even that, the guy himself got banned too wtf ?


He ascended hard n got a pheno transplant


----------



## brea (Oct 22, 2022)

KingBetaTut said:


> He ascended hard n got a pheno transplant


Do you have his pictures wtf is pheno transplant


----------



## KingBetaTut (Oct 22, 2022)

brea said:


> Do you have his pictures wtf is pheno transplant


I saw the pics when they were up maybe dm the guy


----------



## Chowdog (Oct 22, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> First of all i sincerely ask everyone to delete my pics from everywhere else. I feel hurt and this is not nice while i was always helpful and you will all lose the biggest looksmaxxer of all times humbly.
> If anyone wants to look better he can PM me if i don't leave this place. I looksmaxxed especially softmaxx more than anyone. I'm currently far from done, 20% bodyfat and few looksmaxxes in mind. Nobdy can give you a better rating and understanding of looks and a path to ascension than me. I can promise you that.
> 
> Me 3 years ago :
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## tbh af (Oct 22, 2022)

ascension said:


> The one day I'm away from this place and something interesting happens


he mogs, he looks like the prince of Persia, heir to the throne. before he looked like someone who sold kebabs at the corner.


----------



## fruitgunpop (Oct 23, 2022)

Bruv I missed your thread 
Didn't see your before ascension pic @StreegeReturn


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 23, 2022)

Very sexy


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 23, 2022)

Also how do you grow facial hair, can’t do it to save my life


----------



## fruitgunpop (Oct 23, 2022)

Did anyone downloaded the before pic or took a screenshot 
I wanna see bruv


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2022)

Bhai can you help even me? 🥹


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Oct 28, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> It's a case by case help and its pages and hours of dicussions long to determine what will ascend you. All the general advices are on the forum but this is not what will ascend you case by case.


bro, i messaged you. please respond to me fam😢. you helped these other guys for $10 bucks meanwhile im willing to pay way more…


----------



## MagnusTheRed (Nov 2, 2022)

How can i send you pics for rating? @StreegeReturn


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Nov 2, 2022)

MagnusTheRed said:


> How can i send you pics for rating? @StreegeReturn


Pm me


----------



## skorp (Nov 2, 2022)

pictures not working


----------



## MagnusTheRed (Nov 2, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Pm me


I can't:

Oops! We ran into some problems.​This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## Grel Hellscream (Nov 3, 2022)

@StreegeReturn I'll send you 60 bucks on paypal or in crypto, you already helped but I need a more detailed plan to supplement my own and I was planning on paying QOVES or Wheatwaffles anyway, but this seems better


----------



## Grel Hellscream (Nov 3, 2022)

DM me if you want.


----------



## brucel (Nov 3, 2022)

can't see the pics, dm it


----------

